# Anti Rabies Reminder



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just thought I would mention Anti Rabies vaccination again.

We nearly had heart failure this morning. We had booked our Anti Rabies vaccination two weeks ago and told the receptionist it was for Anti Rabies renewal.

When we arrived at the vets this morning we were told as it was a locum vet he/she was not allowed to do the anti rabies!!!

Needless to say I was not happy and stated they were well aware when we booked the appointment it was for the anti rabies vaccination! and we had to have the vaccination today otherwise tomorrow was too late and we would have to start the whole process again!

Luckily there was one of our usual vets operating this morning so in between operations he came and gave Jabulile her anti rabies vaccination (which lasts for 3 years now thank goodness).

However this should not have happened and I am annoyed with the veterinary surgery for not making sure receptionists know what to do re anti rabies appointments and making sure an appropriate vet is on duty.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi rita,
lucky escape for the vet then :lol: .
we had our dog done in february as usual with his yearly boosters etc and they said sorry we cant give rabbies jab as the usual supplier has run out of stock and the one they had was not to be given within 2 weeks of the yearly booster.

good job we did not leave it till the last minite :roll: always leave time for other "peoples incompetence and cock ups" that way you wont be disapointed.

tramp


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I think the last two posts highlight the issue.Do not leave these important jabs to the last minute,cock ups can, and do occur!!!!! 8O 

tony


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We haven't had a problem before only on this occasion.

We do not want to do the anti rabies injection TOO far in advance otherwise (over time)it will end up being due when we are away in Europe.

We ALWAYS state the appointment is for the Anti Rabies vaccination so they have enough time to make sure they have supplies. In this instance the receptionist KNEW it would be a locum. However I did not know that this would be a problem. I do now, and will make sure next time there is an appropriate vet on duty.


----------

